# Women problems



## annieV (25 Feb 2008)

Hi,

I have searched the message board here and can't find anything dealing with this topic.  6 months ago I had  PAP test that showed abnormal cells (this is common), the requirements for this are 2 follow up PAP tests (1st at 6 months, the 2nd at 12 months).  I just had my 6 month follow-up PAP test and it was clear.  I was told by the person that did my medical that I would be deemed "Not medically fit" because of this and would have to wait until I get my next PAP test results (in another 6 months).  Deadlines are tight right now and I need to get this medical cleared within the next month or 2 so I can get my completed application in.  I feel that this does not affect me medically.  Is this an issue I can argue should I not be accepted?  Has anyone ever heard of this rule?  I looked online at the Canadian Forces medical standards and can't find anything about this.  

Thanks.


----------



## aesop081 (25 Feb 2008)

annieV said:
			
		

> I feel that this does not affect me medically.



Just in case though, why dont we let a doctor decide.......


----------



## Strike (25 Feb 2008)

Annie,

I know the med issue you are discussing.  Yes, it's very common, and you also know what it could be a precurser to (although very remote).

Let me give you another example.  Friend of mine going through pilot training had to have his training delayed by several years as he had only been in remission for 3 years, and not the minimum 5.  Not saying it will take 5 years for your medical to go through.  They already said the next test would be good enough.  Just trying to show how things work sometimes.


----------



## armyvern (25 Feb 2008)

Been there, and done this.  :-\

Let your TCats work themselves out as they are supposed to do ... both follow-ups are necessary. Take care of YOU first -- that's what it's all about.

If your results are negative that's good, but you need to make sure of that first.

I'm wishing you the best with this, stay the course and make sure.

5 year follow-ups suck.

Vern


----------



## Great white Hype (25 Mar 2008)

I believe this is why they are starting HPV vaccinations in young women. Abnormal cell counts however are fairly common and are usually treated without intrusive means.

Every 6 months I beleive they will take cultures(swabs) or in the event they suspect more will take a small Biopsi. I would like to stress though that most of the time this is simply a safety measure.

Best of Luck


----------



## Starlight31 (8 Apr 2008)

Abnormal cells are not something to pay no attention to!!! Although HPV in men is nothing, and yes... we are the dirty buggers that pass it not knowing, and have no symptoms at all. Women can not say the same as the symptoms come in the form of abnormal cells on PAP's, which may lead (worse case) to Cervical Cancer, and that is the reason for the PAP every 6 months. Though you were told 6 months, then at 12, I would recommend follow up every 6 months after as well. I am *NOT*  a doctor....

As for argue MO's... Aircrew Medical..... No...   TCAT.... No.... This goes through many lvl's.  As Vern pointed out, and is over looked by everyone.... TAKE CARE OF YOU!!!!!  You are no good to anyone if you are really sick, because you didn't take the time now..  I have done this myself, and I am no better off now... 

Neg results are good, keep your head up.. positive attitude also affects your health as well.  

Note to all other ladies.. (Yearly PAP's are a MUST!!!!!!)  along with self breast exams...  

Guys who are all giggling your not out of the woods....  We need to do breast exams, and testical exams.. Also get tested for HPV.. 

All the best


----------

